

What is the name of the startup that goes to conferences for you? - Immortalin

I saw on HN a couple months ago about a startup in the bay area that goes to conferences in your steed, does anyone remember the name of that company?
======
akg_67
OP I don't know of the startup or company that is doing it as business. If you
find out, please share.

Sometime I represent companies in IT infrastructure and related industries at
Seattle area events. Majority of such requests come to me via my professional
network. I will be interested in finding more companies looking for
representation at local events.

------
partisan
Personally, I would never let anyone borrow my horse, but that is just me.

Seriously, though, what is the benefit here?

